# Westwood Cycle - Customer Service Experience



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

I just wanted to post up my experience dealing with Mark and Alan at Westwood. In one word, EXCELLENT. 

I bought a 2010 TCR SL2 with dura ace 7900 parts from them last season. 2 days ago while on a training ride the right shifter failed due to a broken internal spring. I called Mark and Alan and told them what happened. 

Westwood Cycle got in touch with Shimano and took care of everything involved in the warranty claim, and fast! They fedex shipped me a new shifter right away and I got it today (2 days after calling them). This is simply unheard of in the bike industry. In fact, i can't think of another industry that offers such good service. 

These guys are super good...no other shop I'm aware of could've gotten a warranty replacement to me that fast. They made it so easy that the only thing I had to do was ask for help Give these guys your business, they deserve it.

A+ and 10/10.


----------



## bianchi01 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have heard good things about them too!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Used to be my shop- until I moved 90 miles away. I still stop by when I'm in the area- they're the best-- only shop I went to that worked w/ me on building up a frame I purchased elsewhere- they even told me to get my dura-ace components online because they couldn't compete w/ the prices, but other stuff they beat online shops hands down.

Only plus to all this is after moving away I became a much better mechanic and I now build my own bikes!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

picked up specialized pro gloves there just last week as was recommended to me by the sales person:thumbsup:


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

last month, my girlfriend's brother who is new to cycling found a 2011 Specialized Allez Triple on their website for $450 (pickup only). He knew the price was too good to be true.. Since the bike was selling for $800+. But he figured, what heck? place an online order for the asking price and received the confirmation...

Figured he'd wait a few days before contacting the guys at the shop (he wanted wait a couple days so the the transaction goes through).. When he did call and asked about the bike that he had purchased online.. the guys at Westwood told him that the order had not been processed... Simply bc it was a technical glitch on their website.. And they could not honor the price of $450 (fine print that states price is subject to change)... But what they could do was knock off the price down to $700.00. 

I never heard a shop owner that was willing to lose out on a purchase... But the guys over at Westwood def were willing to do whatever it took to make a bike owner happy!

Sadly, my gf's brother never made the purchase... only bc he lived down in Central jersey and the drive up to the shop for maintenance would have been a hassle.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just purchased a Giant TCR Advanced SL3 from Westwood. I'm about 65miles from the shop, but they were the only ones that had the SL3 in small for me to test ride. Awesome bike shop, wish it was my LBS. Liked the vibe there - very casual, lots of regular customers coming in to just chat about all things cycling. I'll be going back there for sure!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

got my tcr advanced there too. great bike (tcr advanced). Great Bike Shop (Albert's WestWood Cycle Store):thumbsup:


----------



## Len (Jun 13, 2006)

I just bought a Defy Advanced 3 from them a few weeks ago.

Saw Mark on a Friday and talked about getting a new bike. I was interested in The Defy Advanced 2 because of the (all 105) components, but did not want white. Mark suggested we could take a Defy Advanced 3 and upgrade the crankset and calipers for 105's, essentially allowing me to have a Advanced 2 in black. I liked the idea, but there were no small Advanced 3's to test ride. 

Mark had a size small Advanced 3 *built for me to test ride* for Saturday morning. I rode the bike Saturday, decided to buy it, confirmed the additional charge to upgrade to a full 105 group. I left the store so they could finish the build. I came back in the afternoon to pick up the new bike. In fact, I brought my old steel bike, they listed it on ebay for me, and I drove away with my new carbon fiber baby! Alan did a great job with fitting me on the bike.

It is definitely the best shop I have ever worked with, hands down. They have everything you could want, or can get it quickly. They are all very down to earth and pleasant. They take the time to work with you, explain things, and never make you feel like you are wasting their time. That goes for every person I have spoken to in the shop from sales to service.

In fact, when I went there Saturday morning, I brought my 10 year old son, who has been saving his allowance and birthday money for a new bike, but he can't decide between BMX or mountain. As I was test riding the road bike, Mark and the guys there answered my son's questions about BMX and mountain bikes, and set a couple up for him to test ride! Now, he even swears by the store and tells his friend s to go there. :thumbsup:

So happy that I live 15-20 minutes away. If you are even 30-40 minutes away, it is worth the trip.


----------

